# Cool video



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Vzzx0QdaZyw

Not sure how to post it, hopefully this works. Sorry if it has been posted before. I thought it was cool.


----------



## Perdido Duct Cleaning (Mar 13, 2012)

very cool vid


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

That was so funny. Who would have thought that would have been successful


----------



## claytonparadis (Oct 1, 2011)

Nice video..Well I go through your blog and find it interesting...Thanks for sharing the videos with us..


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Boat ?? We don't need no stinkin' boat !!!


----------

